# Pasta Storage Question



## VTPrepperShane36 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've heard a lot of mixed things about the storage life of pasta. So what's the general consensus? If I store pasta in a ziplock Mylar bag in a food grade bucket with oxygen and moisture absorbers, how long would it last? Difference between white and whole wheat pasta? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Pasta has a long storage time. Download and read the LDS Preparedness Manual. There are many answers to questions you have yet to think of.

https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't answer your specifics about shelf life, but I do know that pasta keeps fine at least for several years without any special storage. We've got pasta that I got great prices on a few years ago that's just kept in the basement in either its original package or in buckets with gamma lids (no mylar, no oxygen absorbers) and it's perfectly fine. Can't tell the difference between that and something just bought at the store. (I'm sure it doesn't compare to homemade pasta, but store bought pasta is what we're used to.)

So I can attest to a minimum of 4 years shelf life with no special packing, and I imagine there are still many good years left in this pasta. I imagine that mylar, oxy and moisture packing would extend the life considerably. That said, I would not do any long term storage in a zip-lock mylar bag, because those aren't air-tight (defeats the purpose of using oxy absorbers).


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I can't answer your specifics about shelf life, but I do know that pasta keeps fine at least for several years without any special storage. We've got pasta that I got great prices on a few years ago that's just kept in the basement in either its original package or in buckets with gamma lids (no mylar, no oxygen absorbers) and it's perfectly fine. Can't tell the difference between that and something just bought at the store. (I'm sure it doesn't compare to homemade pasta, but store bought pasta is what we're used to.)
> 
> So I can attest to a minimum of 4 years shelf life with no special packing, and I imagine there are still many good years left in this pasta. I imagine that mylar, oxy and moisture packing would extend the life considerably. That said, I would not do any long term storage in a zip-lock mylar bag, because those aren't air-tight (defeats the purpose of using oxy absorbers).


Ditto! I have not found pasta to go stale or rancid that is years old. It may be that you are someone who can't deal with foods that are past the made up expiration date. I can.

I bought a 25 pound box of spaghetti from the LDS center. I removed the bag from the box, set the whole thing in a 5 gallon bucket, twisted the bag with my hands, put in a couple oxygen absorbers and screwed on the gamma seal lid. I don't even think the oxygen absorbers are that big a deal. I will get in and out of this bucket until the spaghetti is gone. I love gamma seal lids!


----------



## VTPrepperShane36 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great info, thanks guys! I'll definitely check out the LDS manual, thanks for sharing, Caribou.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had one problem with pasta and I have seen others post about it. But it is an easily preventable problem. Bugs! Bugs can and will get in your pasta. Actually, bugs will get into anything that is not stored well. That is where my 5 gallon bucket with gamma seal lid will prevent this problem.

And if we were starving, the extra protein could be overlooked!


----------

